# Hi! Fancy Mouse and African Soft Fur Rat Breeder! DALLAS TX



## calisunrattery (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi there I'm Jeremy!

I used to breed brown norway rats but have downsized to African Soft Fur Rats (which are actually part of the mouse family, they're not rats at all) and Fancy Mice.

I've loved he little things since I was a kis, and right now I'm breeding Africans as well.

I currently have an upcoming African Soft Fur rat kitten litter coming up so if you're interested you can shoot me a message also.

Thanks!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow mouse breeder in north Texas!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Are your ASFs friendly at all? What variety of fancy mice do you breed?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

